# Magnus Lindberg



## starthrower

Magnus Lindberg was born in Helsinki, Finland. Following piano studies, he entered the Sibelius Academy, where his composition teachers included Einojuhani Rautavaara and Paavo Heininen. The latter encouraged his pupils to look beyond the prevailing Finnish conservative and nationalist aesthetics, and to explore the works of the European avant-garde. In 1980 Mr. Lindberg became part of the informal group known as the Ears Open Society, which also included his contemporaries Eero Hämeeniemi, Jouni Kaipainen, Kaija Saariaho, and Esa-Pekka Salonen, and which sought to encourage a greater awareness of mainstream modernism. In 1981 Mr. Lindberg traveled to Paris for studies with Vinko Globokar and Gérard Grisey and attended Franco Donatoni's classes in Siena, Italy. Also in the 1980s he was in contact with Brian Ferneyhough, Helmut Lachenmann, and Karl Höller.

Mr. Lindberg's compositional breakthrough came with two large-scale works, Action-Situation-Signification (1982) and Kraft (1983-85), which were inextricably linked with his co-founding, with Mr. Salonen, of the experimental Toimii Ensemble. This group - in which Mr. Lindberg plays piano and percussion - provided the composer with a laboratory for his sonic development. His compositions of the early 1980s combined experimentalism, complexity, and primitivism, working with extremes of musical material. Toward the end of that decade, his compositional style transformed, moving toward a new modernist classicism, in which many of the communicative ingredients of a vibrant musical language (harmony, rhythm, counterpoint, and melody) were reinterpreted afresh for the post-serial era. Key scores in this stylistic evolution were the orchestral/ensemble triptych Kinetics (1988), Marea (1989-90), and Joy (1989-90), reaching fulfillment in Aura (1993-94) and Arena (1994-95).

Over the past decade Magnus Lindberg's output has positioned him at the forefront of orchestral composition, including the concert opener Feria (1997), which was given its U.S. Premiere by the New York Philharmonic on October 23, 1997, led by Jukka-Pekka Saraste; large-scale statements such as Fresco (1997), Cantigas (1999), Concerto for Orchestra (2002-03), and Sculpture (2005); and concertos for cello (1999), clarinet (2002), and violin (2006). Recent works include Seht die Sonne (2007), commissioned by the Berlin Philharmonic, under Sir Simon Rattle, and the San Francisco Symphony, in addition to his New York Philharmonic commissions.

Mr. Lindberg's music has been recorded on the Deutsche Grammophon, Sony, Ondine, and Finlandia labels and is published by Boosey & Hawkes. He is the recipient of numerous awards, including the UNESCO International Rostrums (1982 and 1986), Nordic Council Music Prize (1988), Koussevitsky Prize (1988), Prix Italia (1986), Royal Philharmonic Society (1993), First European Composer Prize of the "young.euro.classic - Musik Sommer Berlin 2000" (which he shared), and the Wihuri Sibelius Prize (2003).

I couldn't find a performance of his earlier work Kraft, so here are a few other pieces. I suppose he's softened up a bit with age and career opportunities, but I still enjoy the clarinet concerto quite a bit. There's an excellent 4 CD set of orchestral works on the Ondine label, but it doesn't include the clarinet concerto. You have to buy a single Ondine CD which also includes Gran Duo, and Chorale, and they are on the box set. Damned record labels! Cantigas is from his Sony CD, which also includes his cello concerto and two other works conducted by fellow Finn, Esa-Pekka Salonen.






Clarinet Concerto


----------



## emiellucifuge

I recently saw a performance of Kraft by the concertgebouw orchestra, in a huge gas factory. It was interesting and a spectacle, but im not sure how 'good' it was...


----------



## Guest

I recently attended the US West Coast premiere of his Piano Concerto No.2. I thoroughly enjoyed it--the virtuoso piano part is staggering at times! I hope Bronfman records it soon.


----------



## Ukko

I have the Sony CD; interesting stuff, none of it "unlistenable".


----------



## Weston

I recently downloaded this bargain package and listened at work. I found the orchestral colors very nice, but I was unable to latch on to any of the motifs or themes. Much of seems like raucous action-adventure music.










But I am very much interested in those orchestral colors if anyone has recommendations.

[Edit: More along the lines of the clarinet concerto above.]


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have Aura and Engine on a DG disc. I don't listen to this recording often but that doesn't mean I dislike it - Lindberg's one of those composers whom I simply never got around to exploring any further.


----------



## musicrom

I'm a big fan of Lindberg's Violin Concerto. His Gran Duo is also pretty interesting.


----------



## Adam Weber

Kraft is lovely in its own granitic way. One of the few pieces that first introduced me to the "modern." Haven't been sane since. I'll have to thank Lindberg should I ever get the chance.


----------



## Janspe

I might be able to catch a concert this Wednesday, including the Finnish premiere of Lindberg's second violin concerto. In order to hype it up a little bit, I decided to revisit his first take on the genre:









I quite like this concerto, it's a nice addition to the repertoire. I hope that Lindberg manages to say something fresh in his second one too! His clarinet concerto is a magnificent piece. Apart from these works, I don't really know his music. Any suggestions? Does anyone listen to this composer regularly?


----------



## Gradeaundera

musicrom said:


> I'm a big fan of Lindberg's Violin Concerto. His Gran Duo is also pretty interesting.


Cool I'll listen to it matey


----------



## Sina

Janspe said:


> Any suggestions? Does anyone listen to this composer regularly?


These three releases are my favorites:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## composingmusic

Lindberg has written a third piano concerto, which is coming to London this spring – excited to hear it live!


----------

